# Katie's Pink Crockpot Applesauce - TNT



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2011)

I posted this in the thread about using the crockpot, but I thought it should also be posted under the "fruit, etc." forum.  So here it is:

*KATIE’S PINK CROCKPOT APPLESAUCE*​ (Serves 8)​      8 medium Granny Smith apples, peeled and cut into fourths
  ½ cup granulated sugar
  1/3 cup tiny red cinnamon candies
  ¾ cup apple cider
  2 Tbsp. unsalted butter
  ½ tsp. ground cinnamon
  ¼ tsp. salt

    In a 3½-quart or larger crockpot, mix all ingredients.

Cover and cook on HIGH for about 1½ to 2 hours or until the apples are just beginning to get tender.  Remove lid and stir with a wooden spoon to break up larger chunks.  Serve warm or chilled.  *Note:*  This applesauce can be frozen in airtight containers for up to three months.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2011)

This sounds YUMMY!! Have you used this to make an applesauce cake? If so recipe?

BTW Can I by chance use a pressure cooker instead of a crock pot?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never made an applesauce cake, so I can't comment.  As for the pressure cooker, the recipe was developed for the crockpot, but I don't see why you couldn't fiddle with the time to achieve the same end product.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL... great recipe....when I saw the thread title I though.. wow.. a pink crockpot? How cool.  

Silly me.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Katie, DH loves applesauce and so do th kids. Will make some for this weekend..
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 17, 2011)

This looks good!

I am going to have to get special glasses for the "corners" of my eyes! When I first saw the title of this thread, from the corner of my eye, I thought it said, "Katies Pink Crocheted Applesauce!"  You wouldn't believe some of the things I think I see sometimes!


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yay! i can't wait to try out. I have many apples in my kitchen needing some love and I'm not sure why i'm not in the mood to bake an apple pie.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> This looks good!
> 
> I am going to have to get special glasses for the "corners" of my eyes! When I first saw the title of this thread, from the corner of my eye, I thought it said, "Katies Pink Crocheted Applesauce!" You wouldn't believe some of the things I think I see sometimes!


 NO NO NO It's Kades thats making buttered crochet needles!!  

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 17, 2011)

msmofet said:


> NO NO NO It's Kades thats making buttered crochet needles!!
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2011)

Barbara L said:


>


 Sorry thread cross over.


----------

